# Buying a used Yamaha SB.



## NLAlston (Sep 2, 2012)

Hello everyone. My name is Nathan, and I am new here. I am so glad that I found this forum, because I am getting ready to purchase a used Yamaha snowblower. I don't prersently know what which model it is. What I DO know is that it is blue, with a light, and wheels in tracks.

A good number of years, ago, I - and a friend of mine - both purchased snow lowers, on the very same day. He bought the Yamaha, and I bought a John Deere 8hp unit. Mine, petered out about 3-4 years ago, and I had been using a neighbor's since then. But I like having my own, and it just so happens that the friend, I spoke about above, is moving out of town, and will be selling a lot of his stuff. I put the claim on the snowblower, and should pick it up within the next couple of days. 

I know that it is old, and I haven't seen his SB for at least a good 12-14 years. But I do know that he takes care of his things. He's asked $100 for it, and I couldn't spend more for one at this time, anyway. So I will have to chance it. 
Hopefully, it will work out well for me.


----------



## bwdbrn1 (Nov 24, 2010)

Hi Nathan, welcome to the forum. Sounds like a good deal you have in the works there. Be sure to send a picture or two of it when you get it. I've never seen a Yamaha SB myself, but read good things about them. If it's been taken care of, it should be a good one.


----------



## NLAlston (Sep 2, 2012)

bwdbrn1 said:


> Hi Nathan, welcome to the forum. Sounds like a good deal you have in the works there. Be sure to send a picture or two of it when you get it. I've never seen a Yamaha SB myself, but read good things about them. If it's been taken care of, it should be a good one.


Very thankful for such a warm welcome.

Yes, I will indeed upload a couple of photos on that SB just as soon as I get it. Winters here (Amherst, NY) can be very harsh, and snowful. Having a snowblower is an absolute must for someone like me, who is saddled with the disability of a back problem. That's why I am REALLY looking forward to getting that machine.


----------



## Shryp (Jan 1, 2011)

From the prices I have seen, $100 is a good deal for a Yamaha even if it isn't running.


----------



## NLAlston (Sep 2, 2012)

Shryp said:


> From the prices I have seen, $100 is a good deal for a Yamaha even if it isn't running.


Thanks. I can't wait to get my hands on it. As mentioned, earlier, this guy handles all of his possessions with kid gloves, but I would still like to get it early enough so as to address anything that might need some attention - before the weather turns combative. I am sure, though, that everything should be fine. He said that he would fire it up for me, when I could get over there, to see that it does indeed run. But running now, would not equate to how well it would perform under load. Even if I had to put a few dollars into some corrective measures, I also feel that the $100 would be well worth it. 

Thanks again.


----------



## HCBPH (Mar 8, 2011)

*Welcome to the forum*

First off, welcome to the forum. There's been a member here that had Yamaha's before and spoke very highly of them. For $100, sounds like a great deal. Only issue potentially is if you need parts because there apparently weren't many out there so I don't know how easy it may be to get any wear parts.
Post some pictures and let us know how it turns out.


----------



## NLAlston (Sep 2, 2012)

HCBPH said:


> First off, welcome to the forum. There's been a member here that had Yamaha's before and spoke very highly of them. For $100, sounds like a great deal. Only issue potentially is if you need parts because there apparently weren't many out there so I don't know how easy it may be to get any wear parts.
> Post some pictures and let us know how it turns out.


Thank you, too.

And, yes, I am a fair bit concerned about the availability of parts that the SB may wind up needing. Regardless of the proper operating state that the unit might be in, at present, at some time it will surely need parts replacement. With the unit being as old as it is, it is almost a given that parts ( at least, some) for it would, at best, be a bit difficult - if not impossible - to come by. But when you are working with limited pockets, the direction is kinda made for you. I have no choice BUT to take a chance on it, and just hope that it stays strong enough until I am in the position to afford a much newer one. I have read that these units were built like tanks, and that their parts were constructed of quality materials. So, my fear isn't as great as it WOULD be, about such a tool being so aged. 

I just spoke with the guy, earlier today, and will be going by to check it out. The only order of business, after that, will be in finding a way to transport from his home to mine. But I'll work that out. And I will surely post pics of it just as SOON as I get that baby here.

Again, thanks.


----------



## NLAlston (Sep 2, 2012)

Well, yesterday evening, I went and picked up the Yamaha Snow blower that I had been discussing, here. Its looks leave much to be desired, but I was more concerned about the functionality of the machine. On that note, I have to say that its power plant sounds very strong, with no laborious tones noted. But, then again, the story may be a bit different once this tool is put to task - in the snow. 

I wound up getting it for $75, instead of the initially quoted $100, and feel that it was worth that. Hopefully, it carries me - as well as expected - throughout the upcoming winter and, next spring, I should be looking at overhauling it, as well as making it look handsome again .

As promised, I have uploaded a couple of pics.


----------



## HCBPH (Mar 8, 2011)

*NTY Blower*

Congrats on the new to you blower. Looks like it could stand some paint work but that's not important at the moment. That's something that can wait till spring, then some abrasive blasting and sanding followed by painting.


----------



## NLAlston (Sep 2, 2012)

HCBPH said:


> Congrats on the new to you blower. Looks like it could stand some paint work but that's not important at the moment. That's something that can wait till spring, then some abrasive blasting and sanding followed by painting.


Yes, it could surely stand a 'face-lifting' , and that is what it will be getting - come next Spring. I am now trying to see if there is a free PDF manual for it, that's can find online. It was a one-owner machine, but my friend doesn't know what he did with the manual. He is, normally, very good about keeping his things up, but the looks of this SB leads me to believe that he kinda dropped the ball. I am concerned about proper operational, as well as maintenance procedures for the unit. How much oil, and what type. Which shear pins. Which lubricant, and where to lube. These are things that the manual would answer for me. Whether free, or purchased, I need to get one.


----------



## HCBPH (Mar 8, 2011)

*Other Yamaha's*

Twofishy4u had a Yamaha at one time, he might be able to shed some light on the various aspects of your machine.

Here's a quick discussion on that one:
http://www.snowblowerforum.com/forum/snowblower-reviews/904-1st-usage-yamaha-ys624t-new-me.html

Hopefully he may be able to help with your questions etc. Good luck


----------



## twofishy4u (Dec 6, 2011)

I had a yammi blower last year. Engine takes 5w-30. Front gear box takes gear lube, 75-90 is what I used. Make sure to check for an external fuel filter and get one if it doesn't have one. Good machines but turning and reversing with tracks is tough.


----------



## ComicDom1 (Oct 14, 2012)

I think its cool you bought a Yamaha Snow blower. I happen to have one of their garden tractors that I bought in 2000 and its still going. I had no idea that Yamaha made snow blowers but it is interesting to find out. 

Jason


----------



## NLAlston (Sep 2, 2012)

Yesterday, we got hit with quite a bit of snow, and I couldn't WAIT to put my Yamaha SB to work. At first, I was a bit worried because of not being able to 'pull start' it. I then shoveled out a pathway by which to get the unit closer to my exterior electrical outlet. Marrying an extension cord to it proved to be the cat's meow. The unit fired up, and went about doing what it was manufactured to do like nobody's business (my previous JD snowblower - even at 2HP more - would not have been able to hold a candle to this thing). two issues I had were as follows:

1. I thought I had read that the SB took 30wt oil, and that is what I had put in it. I lost the PDF user manual for it, when I had to format my system, which is why I called myself going from memory). Now, I have found that the unit takes 5-30wt oil instead. So, I will drain what's in there, and fill it with the proper oil.

2. The first hour of operation went just fine. Then, it shut down. restarting was not a problem, as long as it just sit. Once it put again under load, it shut down. It kept doing that, and I wound up retiring it to the garage. I wonder what might have caused that to happen, and hope someone might be able to shed some ideas on the matter.

Advanced thanks.


----------



## sscotsman (Dec 8, 2010)

I have been actively researching snowblowers for about 4 years now, and the general opinion about Yahama snowblowers around the internet seems to be something like:

They are quite uncommon, Yahama seems to make far less snowblowers overall than most other manufacturers. But they enjoy a very good reputation, up there next to Honda snowblowers (which are often said to be the best of the best)

So, they seem rare, but much admired..nice find! 

Scot


----------



## Simplicity Solid 22 (Nov 27, 2012)

Welcome aboard NLAston! Do you have a Model number and serial number? Might help some of us find some info for you.. I saw one of those on craigslist a while back thought it was a strong looking machine....Best of luck!!!


----------



## Simplicity Solid 22 (Nov 27, 2012)

I believe that is a YS624 or an YS828...Measure the front of the auger housing to be sure...

I know you can buy a manual here and some parts:

https://www.yamahagenuineparts.com/PowerProduct/moreinfo.asp?ID=33&shopcat=sale

Skids, friction wheels, scraper bars here:
https://www.yamahagenuineparts.com/...rentPage=2&shopcat=sale&start=3&NumRecords=30

Or check with your local yamaha dealer as well...


----------



## Simplicity Solid 22 (Nov 27, 2012)

Just realized your earlier posts were in September but maybe that info is a help anyways... NLAston Any luck finding another Manual and how is the parts search going??

Sounds like an overheat issue or maybe it has a safety sensor when it gets to hot???

Maybe wrong oil is causing it to overheat...SAE 30 is for 40 and above! Not sure if that is the cause...


----------

